# to realize (deep down)



## Kimwold

Hallo,

Ich möchte wissen, ob "feststellen" verwendet werden kann, im Kontext von: "to realize something (deep down in you)", and not just to notice something…
Hat dieses Wort mehr zu tun, etwas mit unseren Sinnen zu bemerken? oder auch mit unseren Gefühlen.. as to realize something.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Frieder

_Tief in seinem Innersten_ kann man etwas feststellen, merken, bemerken, entdecken ...
Aber jedes Mal weicht die Bedeutung um eine Nuance ab.

Feststellen: Ich komme zu einer festen Erkenntnis, nachdem ich mein Innerstes intensiv befragt habe.
Merken: Ich erkenne etwas, das mir vorher nicht bewusst war.
Bemerken: Ähnlich wie _merken_, aber die Erkenntnis kommt unerwartet.
Entdecken: Ähnlich wie _bemerken_, aber der Erkenntnisprozess war langwierig (und eventuell zielgerichtet).


----------



## pouw

Man kann auch einfach das schöne deutsche Verb _realisieren _benutzen, das spart viel Gedankenschmalz.
Falls es kein Fremdwort sein darf, würde ich in dem Fall _erkennen _wählen. _Feststellen _klingt, obwohl richtig, etwas zu technisch.


----------



## Frieder

_Realisieren _bedeutet »in die Tat umsetzen« und passt deshalb hier nicht. Natürlich gibt es auch den Anglizismus _realisieren _»(in einem Prozess der Bewusstmachung) erkennen, einsehen, begreifen«. Mit dem kann ich mich aber überhaupt nicht anfreunden.

_Erkennen _passt gut zum Kontext .


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, ›erkennen‹ passt. Man könnte auch sagen:
Mir ist klar geworden, dass …
Mir ist bewusst geworden, dass …

Ebenfalls bei openthesaurus gesehen:
innewerden
Duden | innewerden | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme
… aber das ist sehr gehobener Stil und laut openthesaurus veraltet. Es entspricht aber


Kimwold said:


> (deep down in you)


… recht gut.

Edit: ›innewerden‹ hinzugefügt.


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> innewerden



... wieder ein neues Wort gelernt. Danke.


----------



## Kimwold

Frieder said:


> _Tief in seinem Innersten_ kann man etwas feststellen, merken, bemerken, entdecken ...
> Aber jedes Mal weicht die Bedeutung um eine Nuance ab.
> 
> Feststellen: Ich komme zu einer festen Erkenntnis, nachdem ich mein Innerstes intensiv befragt habe.
> Merken: Ich erkenne etwas, das mir vorher nicht bewusst war.
> Bemerken: Ähnlich wie _merken_, aber die Erkenntnis kommt unerwartet.
> Entdecken: Ähnlich wie _bemerken_, aber der Erkenntnisprozess war langwierig (und eventuell zielgerichtet).



Sorry für die späte Antwort.. sehr hilfreich, danke schön!


pouw said:


> Man kann auch einfach das schöne deutsche Verb _realisieren _benutzen, das spart viel Gedankenschmalz.
> Falls es kein Fremdwort sein darf, würde ich in dem Fall _erkennen _wählen. _Feststellen _klingt, obwohl richtig, etwas zu technisch.



feststellen zu technisch, gut zu wissen, danke!


----------



## elroy

Kimwold said:


> Ich möchte wissen, ob "feststellen" verwendet werden kann, im Kontext von: "to realize something (deep down in you)", and not just to notice something…


 Do you have a specific context in mind?


----------



## bearded

''Gewahr werden'' ist sicherlich veraltet - aber wie wäre es mit_ wahrnehmen_?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ''Gewahr werden'' ist sicherlich veraltet  - wie wäre es mit_ wahrnehmen_?


 "etw. _wahrnehmen" p_asst m.E. gut.


"[sich einer Sache] gewahr werden'' ist weniger veraltet, als vielmehr  _literarischer_ Stil. 
Das geht  in die Richtung 'sich [einer Sache] bewusst werden', das m.E. auch zu "to realize" passen würde.


----------



## bearded

Danke, JCK.



JClaudeK said:


> "[sich einer Sache] gewahr werden''


Ist bei diesem Ausdruck das Pronomen 'sich' wirklich notwendig? Ich frage, weil das WR-Wörterbuch es nicht erwähnt, und anscheinend reicht ''einer Sache gewahr werden''.
gewahr - Wörterbuch


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ist bei diesem Ausdruck das Pronomen 'sich' wirklich notwendig?


Nein, das ist ein Irrtum meinerseits (in der Eile mit _'*sich* [einer Sache] bewusst werden'  _durcheinander gebracht). 

Es muss heißen "[einer Sache] gewahr werden".


----------



## bearded

Danke vielmals, JCK.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> wie wäre es mit_ wahrnehmen_?


Das geht, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich das ein wenig schwach im Vergleich zu einigen anderen bereits genannten Optionen. Vergleiche die Beispiele bei Duden:


> (als Sinneseindruck) aufnehmen; bemerken, gewahren
> *Beispiele*
> 
> ein Geräusch, einen Geruch, einen Lichtschein wahrnehmen
> seine Umwelt in einer bestimmten Weise wahrnehmen
> ich habe es, sie gar nicht bewusst wahrgenommen
> er hat so fest geschlafen, dass er [von dem Gewitter] überhaupt nichts wahrgenommen hat
> […]
> Duden | wahrnehmen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft






JClaudeK said:


> Es muss heißen "[einer Sache] gewahr werden".


Das stimmt. Der Vollständigkeit halber füge ich hinzu: es geht auch mit Akkusativ:
eine Sache gewahr werden


> jemanden, etwas/jemandes, einer Sache gewahr werden (gehoben: jemanden, etwas mit den Sinnen, besonders mit den Augen, wahrnehmen: ein Geräusch, einen Geruch gewahr werden; in der Menge wurde ich ihn/seiner plötzlich gewahr)
> etwas/einer Sache gewahr werden (gehoben: etwas nach einer gewissen Zeit in seiner Bedeutung erkennen: er wurde seinen Irrtum/seines Irrtums gewahr)
> Duden | gewahr | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> wie wäre es mit_ wahrnehmen_?





JClaudeK said:


> "etw. _wahrnehmen" p_asst m.E. gut.





Schlabberlatz said:


> Das geht


 Da bin ich überrascht. "Wahrnehmen" hätte ich hier als sehr unpassend gefunden.


Schlabberlatz said:


> ehrlich gesagt finde ich das ein wenig schwach im Vergleich zu einigen anderen bereits genannten Optionen


 Genau, ich hätte gesagt, zu "schwach", als dass es hier als Übersetzung gelten könnte.

Kimwold sagt ja:


Kimwold said:


> im Kontext von: "to realize something (deep down in you)", and not just to notice something…


Ein Beispiel dafür wäre:

_After months and months of trying to figure out why my relationship with him wasn't working out, I realized (deep down) that he wasn't able to give me what I needed._

Würdet Ihr hier wirklich "wahrnehmen" verwenden?


----------



## JClaudeK

Synonyme für _wahrnehmen_:
↗bemerken · ↗erkennen · ↗merken · ↗realisieren · ↗registrieren · wahrnehmen · zur Kenntnis nehmen  ●  ↗ankommen (bei)  ugs., fig. · gewahr werden  geh. · ↗mitbekommen  ugs. · ↗perzipieren  geh.


Kimwold said:


> "to realize something (deep down in you)", and not just to notice something…
> Hat dieses Wort mehr zu tun, etwas mit unseren Sinnen zu bemerken? oder auch mit unseren Gefühlen.. as to realize something.


Meiner Meinung nach: Ja.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Synonyme für _wahrnehmen_:
> ↗bemerken · ↗erkennen · ↗merken · ↗realisieren · ↗registrieren · wahrnehmen · zur Kenntnis nehmen ● ↗ankommen (bei) ugs., fig. · gewahr werden geh. · ↗mitbekommen ugs. · ↗perzipieren geh.


 Was möchtest Du damit beweisen? Diese Reihe von Synonymen sagt uns nicht, ob "wahrnehmen" konkret im Fall von "to realize something *deep down*" funktioniert. 

Ich wiederhole meine Frage: 


elroy said:


> _After months and months of trying to figure out why my relationship with him wasn't working out, I realized (deep down) that he wasn't able to give me what I needed._
> 
> Würdet Ihr hier wirklich "wahrnehmen" verwenden?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Würdet Ihr hier wirklich "wahrnehmen'' verwenden?


Ich schlug 'wahrnehmen' (mit Fragezeichen: ''how about..'') im Sinne von konstatieren/feststellen vor. Auch zu Deinem Beispielsatz würde es mMn passen:
_Nach mehreren Monaten…... musste ich (leider) feststellen, dass er unfähig war..._
Außerdem hat 'wahrnehmen' auch die Bedeutung ''sich einer Sache bewusst werden''..(vgl. oben 'gewahr..'), also auch 'verstehen'.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> _Nach mehreren Monaten…... musste ich (leider) feststellen, dass er unfähig war..._


 Ja, das passt, drückt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht dieselbe Nuance aus wie "realize" im Original.

So oder so, "wahrnehmen" hätte ich im Satz auf keinen Fall verwendet.


----------



## bearded

Alternativ: ''...nach mehreren Monaten… musste ich (leider) zur innerlichen Überzeugung kommen/gelangen, dass er...''.
Wie erscheint Dir das?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Auch zu Deinem Beispielsatz würde es mMn passen:
> _Nach mehreren Monaten…... musste ich (leider) feststellen, dass er unfähig war..._


Zu diesem Beispielsatz passt _wahrnehmen _mMn. nicht.
_
feststellen_


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Zu diesem (nachträglich hinzugefügten) Beispielsatz passt _wahrnehmen _mMn. nicht.


 Danke für die Bestätigung. Ja, Kimwold hat uns leider keinen Beispielsatz gegeben (und meine Frage um Kontext - #8 - nicht beantwortet), aber er schrieb schon 





> "to realize something (deep down in you)", and not just to notice something…


 also muss er wohl an Kontexte wie den von mir ausgedachten gedacht haben. Daher fand ich "wahrnehmen" so unpassend.





bearded said:


> musste ich (leider) zur innerlichen Überzeugung kommen/gelangen


 Das kommt mir als Nicht-Muttersprachler etwas hochgestochen vor, aber das letzte Wort überlasse ich natürlich den Muttersprachlern. 

Ich würde sagen: "ist mir langsam klargeworden".


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich würde sagen: "ist mir langsam klargeworden".


Sehr idiomatisch, aber wo bleibt hier das ''deep down''? Genau so abwesend wie bei meinem ''musste ich leider feststellen'', denke ich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ein Beispielsatz, wo _wahrnehmen_ _(= "to realize something (deep down in you)_ m.E. passt:

Die Ansbacherin aber nahm wahr, daß die Ehe des geliebten Mannes, die immer wieder geforderte Verbindung der Welfen mit den Hohenzollern, kühl geblieben war. _Klepper, Jochen: Der Vater, Gütersloh: Bertelsmann 1962 [1937], S. 45
_
Noch andere Beispiele.
( 9., 12.)


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Genau so abwesend


 Finde ich nicht. Ich glaube, meine Variante kommt viel näher an die Nuance des Originals dran. Natürlich kann man aber auch "ist mir in meinem tiefsten Inneren klargeworden". 


JClaudeK said:


> Die Ansbacherin aber nahm wahr, daß die Ehe des geliebten Mannes, die immer wieder geforderte Verbindung der Welfen mit den Hohenzollern, kühl geblieben war.


 Wo ist für Dich in diesem Satz der deutliche Hinweis auf "to realize something internally/deep down"?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Wo ist für Dich in diesem Satz der deutliche Hinweis auf "to realize something internally/deep down"?


Meine Intuition.


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Außerdem hat 'wahrnehmen' auch die Bedeutung ''sich einer Sache bewusst werden''..(vgl. oben 'gewahr..'), also auch 'verstehen'.


Ja, es lässt sich so interpretieren _aber_ es drückt doch eine merklich andere Nuance aus. "Wahrnehmen" hat eine stark aktive Nuance, "sich einer Sache bewusst werden" hat aber eher eine passive Qualität.
Das englische "I realized..." drückt für mich meist eine derart passive Qualität aus (auch wenn es nicht im grammatikalischen Passiv steht !!), d.h. man kann zwar vielleicht monatelang nach einer Antwort gesucht haben, aber mit diesem "I realized ..." wird nicht das direkte Ergebnis dieser Suche beschrieben, sondern etwas, das einem plötzlich klar wird.
Aus dieser Sicht betrachtet stehe ich hier auf elroys Seite, und mir scheint, dass 'mir ist klar geworden' semantisch dem "I realized" am nähesten steht.

[mehrfach cross-posted]


----------



## elroy

manfy said:


> etwas, das einem plötzlich klar wird


 Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht!  I hadn't realized  that this was a crucial aspect.

By the way, this is a different meaning of "realize," but it's also passive! I would use "mir war nicht aufgefallen" for this one.

Diese Passivität wird im Deutschen sehr gut durch "mir ist..." ausgedrückt, im Gegensatz zu "ich habe...".


----------



## JClaudeK

Zuerst wurde vor allem betont _"to realize something *deep down*"_, und dazu passt m.E. " (ein Gefühl) wahrnehmen".

Danach erst wurde die Komponente "Geistesblitz" hervorgehoben .


manfy said:


> mit diesem "I realized ..." wird nicht das direkte Ergebnis dieser Suche beschrieben, sondern etwas, das einem plötzlich klar wird.


Dazu passt "wahrnehmen" dann tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Danach erst wurde die Komponente "Geistesblitz" hervorgehoben .





elroy said:


> Ich würde sagen: "ist mir langsam klargeworden".


Ja, das Klarwerden kann auch langsam vor sich gehen. Erst hat mein einen leisen Zweifel, den man noch zur Seite schiebt, aber mit der Zeit werden die Zweifel größer und werden schließlich zu einem Verdacht usw. ›jemandem klar werden‹ halte ich übrigens auch für eine gute Wahl 


Schlabberlatz said:


> Ja, ›erkennen‹ passt. Man könnte auch sagen:
> Mir ist klar geworden, dass …
> Mir ist bewusst geworden, dass …


----------



## Kimwold

bearded said: ↑
_Nach mehreren Monaten…... musste ich (leider) feststellen, dass er unfähig war..._



elroy said:


> Ja, das passt, drückt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht dieselbe Nuance aus wie "realize" im Original.
> 
> So oder so, "wahrnehmen" hätte ich im Satz auf keinen Fall verwendet.



Genau, in diesem Kontext, "feststellen" klingt so wie "conclude", "determine"... also ich denke, ich verstehe dieses Verb besser... man denkt darüber nach und zieht eine Schlussfolgerung… not like "realizing", but more like determining something in your head. Sorry, ich brauch immer noch das Englisch um den Sinn der Worte zu verstehen, ich hoffe, ich mach den Thread nicht kompliziert.


----------

